# Befestigung von Batterien im Boot



## Poikki (16. April 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

da nun in absehbarer Zeit mein erstes Boot geliefert wird, stellt man sich nun so einige Fragen.

Beispielsweise schribt der Ruhrverband vor, dass die Batterie zur Nutzungs eines E-Motors fest auf dem Boot befestigt werden muss, damit diese beim eventuellen kenntern nicht im See versinkt.

Da ich direkt nach der Hechtschonzeit den Möhnesee befischen möchte, stellt sich mir die Frage, wie ich die Betterie nun befestigen kann.

Wie habt ihr dieses "Problem" gelöst? 

Besten Gruss und Petri Heil
Poikki


----------



## Esox 1960 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Befestigung von Batterien im Boot*

Kommt darauf an,was hast Du denn für ein Boot gekauft.?


----------



## ulf (16. April 2013)

*AW: Befestigung von Batterien im Boot*

Hallo

Ich habe auf dem Holzboden meines Schlauchis großzügig Zurrösen verteilt. Da wird dann Tank, Batteriekasten, Fischkiste uzw. mit Spanngurten verzurrt.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Poikki (16. April 2013)

*AW: Befestigung von Batterien im Boot*

Hallo Esox 1960,

ich habe ein aluboot der Firma Linder!

Poikki


----------



## Esox 1960 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Befestigung von Batterien im Boot*

Ja wenn Du hinten im Boot kein Stauraum hast,wo die Batterie rein kann, dann
vielleicht unter einer  Stzbank mit Spanngurten  festmachen.Wenns denn passt.


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. April 2013)

*AW: Befestigung von Batterien im Boot*

Welches Linder?


----------



## Poikki (16. April 2013)

*AW: Befestigung von Batterien im Boot*

Ein Linder Fishing 410!


----------



## Stulle (16. April 2013)

*AW: Befestigung von Batterien im Boot*

holzbox zusammen schrauben und in einer staukammer festzurren


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. April 2013)

*AW: Befestigung von Batterien im Boot*

E-Motor vorne oder hinten montiert?


----------



## Poikki (16. April 2013)

*AW: Befestigung von Batterien im Boot*

Hinten montiert!


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. April 2013)

*AW: Befestigung von Batterien im Boot*

Erstmal vorab, ich hatte das selbe Boot in 440.

Für mich gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten, je nachdem was für eine Batterie Du einbauen möchtest.

Die einfachere wäre eine Batterie zu nehmen die gerade so hoch ist das Du sie unter die Rücksitzbank in das Staufach schieben kannst.
Die Rückseite des Staufaches trennt den Spiegel vom Innenraum, dazwischen ist ein großer Schaumkörper. An dieser Rückwand würde ich einen Spanngurt annieten mit dem man dann einen Batteriekasten (z.B.) an der Rückwand festspannt. Mein Batteriekasten war damals zu hoch, mit einer Säge wurde das damals dann passend gemacht. Die Kabel kann man ebenfalls so sehr schön mit einer Kabeldurchführung nach oben verlegen.

Wenn Du so große Batterien hast die da unten nicht rein passen würde ich den Batteriekasten unter die Mittlere Sitzbank verfrachten, da sollte mehr Platz sein. Hier müsste man sich dann einen Halter an der Sitzbank befestigen mit dem man die Batterie unten fixieren kann.
Meine Idee wäre es da auch Stück Alublech an zu bringen an das man dann unten wieder den Spanngurt zur Befestigung anbringen kann. Spanngurt deshalb, damit man den Kasten auch wieder lösen kann um die Batterie zum Laden zu entnehmen.

Ich würde es immer versuchen die Batterie unter die Rückbank zu bekommen, zur Not muss halt das Boot entsprechend angepasst werden.


----------

